
Studio Briefing re-listed with no comment from Google - wgj
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/dan-macsai/popwise/why-did-neutral-google-de-list-webs-oldest-entertainment-publication?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
wgj
I planned to link to the original discussion here on HN, but that thread has
been marked dead for some reason. In any case, I think the sudden banning of a
site by Google and then re-listing within hours without comment is noteworthy.

This article seems reasonably unbiased, noting the questionable quality of
Studio Briefing content, but also noting their length of time in operation.

Edit: Here is the link to the original conversation.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=972583>

